# August Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 August 2005)

Whhooops! Forgot about this thread.

Anyway, here are the official entries for the August competition and results so far after one day of trading.

Please check your entry and let me know if I have made any errors.

August's stock tipping competition is kindly sponsored by Marketech - a smarter way to trade CFD's!

Keep track of the competition results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## brerwallabi (1 August 2005)

Is this a record amount of entries???


----------



## Joe Blow (2 August 2005)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Is this a record amount of entries???




I think it is. 

Should be an interesting month.


----------



## canny (2 August 2005)

go docj - you'll be up the ladder when it's updated. Hope this is the month for FAR and NEO.


----------



## krisbarry (2 August 2005)

Of course, as soon as I enter a comp. the heavens open and the bottom drops out of LVL.  It never rains, but it pours! LOL

Ohhh well its only day 2 of August, still 29 to go.


----------



## chicken (2 August 2005)

SBM..should be going like a train after the 10th AUGUST AS THERE IS A MEETING OF THE DIGGERS AND GOLD CLUB in Kalgoorlie and the CEO is one of the main speakers......


----------



## doctorj (2 August 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> go docj - you'll be up the ladder when it's updated. Hope this is the month for FAR and NEO.




Realistically, I believe that both NEO and FAR have some time until they get their day in the sun.

FAR has been sold down on the back of their recent option exercise date by punters without the funds to exercise.  Now they've expired (last Friday), we should see some good consolidation between here and 9.5c as a result of their strong, but not fantastic, results at Welder.

Some of the smaller targets at South Gross Tette are due to be drilled in the next month, along with fraccing of Vaquaro #2, both of which have the potential to provide some upside.

Also, as a result of Woodside's announcement yesterday of their 63m column of gas at their Pluto discovery, FAR's interest in WA-254P all of a sudden looks more valuable to the market and the operator as a result of the wonderful science of nearology.

Finally, Eagle 2 should be drilled this year as soon as VPE get their act together with funding and there are several workovers scheduled, including one at Rainosek in a week or so. 

Yes, the upside potential is there, along with downside risk limited by the support its likely to get at 7c from the options.  I do believe it will be some time, atleast 5-6months, before the potential begins to be realised.


----------



## Epsilon (2 August 2005)

RTM.......
Although Reefton appears to be "out of favour" at the moment.......Soon, very soon in fact, one would expect some extremely positive news that may send RTM even higher than where it was not long ago.....Of-course, as things are now, it takes a "ticker and a half" to get in to Reefton......


----------



## brerwallabi (2 August 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> SBM..should be going like a train after the 10th AUGUST AS THERE IS A MEETING OF THE DIGGERS AND GOLD CLUB in Kalgoorlie and the CEO is one of the main speakers......



Chicken this is an annual event, there will be a lot of speakers there and a lot of beer drunk, it really has no major impact, if there is something worth knowing institutions have already been told.


----------



## heartyfisher (4 August 2005)

Hi all ... First post here .. How do I join this tipping comp.. 
BTW my tip is CAB bit boring but I think its moving up..


----------



## heartyfisher (4 August 2005)

heartyfisher said:
			
		

> Hi all ... First post here .. How do I join this tipping comp..
> BTW my tip is CAB bit boring but I think its moving up..




Should read more before I start posting huh ..


----------



## doctorj (4 August 2005)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> RTM.......
> Although Reefton appears to be "out of favour" at the moment.......Soon, very soon in fact, one would expect some extremely positive news that may send RTM even higher than where it was not long ago.....Of-course, as things are now, it takes a "ticker and a half" to get in to Reefton......




I hope you don't hold any RTM!

Last night, Reefton were suspended on London's AIM when their broker (HB Corporate) and nominated advisor (Grant Thorton) both resigned their positions without reason.

If Reefton fail to find replacements within a week, their listing on AIM will be cancelled.

This excerpt from "Advisers Resign and Reefton Mining’s Shares Are Suspended…. At Last" dated August 4, from Minesite.com



> The sad thing is that the company managed to persuade a group of Aussie brokers – RM Capital, Leadenhall Australia, Hudson Securities and Montague Stockbrokers to raise A$3 million for it by way of a placing only two months ago. Doubtless the wires have been humming between London and Australia today as they try to discover what particular straw broke this camel’s back. Grant Thornton, after all, is not known for resigning from tricky companies and Hoodless Brennan has yet to build a track record in the mining industry. They must have stumbled on something pretty horrific and could not get out of the door quick enough. Hopefully no one else steps forward to take on the job as the shares will then remain suspended.


----------



## Epsilon (4 August 2005)

Yes ......I am aware of that announcement (suspension of the RTM shares trading in London's AIM)......
Here is the latest (only minutes old....) response from the Company.......
Sent to London (AIM) for the ASX is closed now... August 2005 

Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4
Exchange Centre
20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY  NSW  2000 

Dear Sir / Madam

MME PRESS RELEASE – REASONS FOR REFUSAL OF NUCLEAR FUELS  APPLICATION 

The Company wishes to advise that it is yet to receive any official correspondence addressed to it from the Mining Commissioner regarding reasons for the Ministry of Mines & Energy, Namibia (“MME”) refusing the Company’s applications for the inclusion of nuclear fuels within the scope of permitted exploration activities on the licences covering the Erongo Project (EPLs 2805 – 2811). 

The Company has however become aware of a press release issued by the Honourable E Nghimtina, MP, Minister of Mines and Energy, Namibia that relates to the above matter.  The Company did not receive a copy of the press release until Tuesday 2nd  August after a request by our legal representative. 

In summary, the MME has alleged that the Company has breached provisions of the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act, 1992 by exploring for uranium without legal rights to do so, and undertaking a drilling programme for uranium without notifying the Mining Commissioner of the MME as required by Section 53 of the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act, 1992. 

In accordance with the terms of EPLs 2805 – 2811, the Company is entitled to undertake prospecting operations on its licences, and therefore may explore for the minerals to which the licences relate.  On 16 March 2005 the Company commenced an exploration programme at Erongo. 

On 11 March 2005, prior to the commencement of this exploration programme, the Company advised the Mining Commissioner by facsimile of its intention to undertake a reverse circulation drilling programme with the prescribed form and a covering letter.  This notification was provided in accordance with Section 53 of the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act, 1992.  However, it is correct that this notification did not specify uranium as a target – no specific minerals were identified as targets in the notification. 

On 16 March 2005, prior to the start of the RC drill programme, the Company used a geophysical technique of ground truthing radiometrics to delineate potential paleochannel systems.  Ground truthing radiometrics was determined as an appropriate mapping tool for this purpose as the area being tested was within a known uranium enriched province and paleochannel systems within the province were likely to contain some uranium mineralisation which would  act as an effective tracking mineral.

The results of the ground truthing radiometrics were significantly higher than expected, and focused the Company's attention on uranium as a target in its own right.  This led to: 

-          lodgement of applications for inclusion of uranium as a permitted target for exploration on the Erongo licences – submitted 18 March 2005; and

-          the Company’s ASX announcement of 18 March 2005 entitled “New Uranium Discovery”.  

Following this Company announcement, notification to the Mining Commissioner of the MME of possible low grade uranium within EPL 2811 in accordance with Section 74 (read with Section 41(1)(i)(i)) of the Minerals (Prospecting and Mining) Act, 1992 was given on 7 April 2005. 

As to the statement in the press release that the discovery is not new, it is true that the presence of radiometric anomalies and uranium in the Hakskeen area had previously been identified, and then published by the Geological Survey of Namibia.  As previously advised by the Company, information it obtained from the Geological Survey of Namibia on the Hakskeen area lacked the necessary detail to make it complete and sufficiently definite.  The Company's view is that information obtained in March 2005 significantly enhanced the prospectivity of the area by validating historical airborne radiometric anomalies and identifying the location of the enriched paleochannel systems. 

The Company will seek an audience with the Minister of Mines & Energy to discuss these issues at his earliest convenience. 

Yours faithfully, 

BRADLEY S MOORE

Chairman


Enquiries to:

Mr Bradley Moore
Chairman
Phone: +61 (0)8 9322 7822
Facsimile: +61 (0)8 9322 7823 

This release accurately reflects information compiled by Mr G.R. Hemming, MAusIMM. MAIG , a Director of Roscoria Pty Ltd, who is a competent person as defined by the Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves and accurately reflects the information compiled by the competent person.  Mr Hemming has sufficient experience which is relevant to the style of mineralisation and type of deposit under consideration and to the activity which he is undertaking to qualify as a Competent Person as defined in the 2004 Edition of the ‘Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves’.  Mr Hemming consents to the inclusion in the release of the matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears.

END 

I hope the above announcement will clarify few things and ultimately the RTM   future will appear to be a lot brighter......
Regards, Michael)

PS. BTW......How do we post our "tip" on the Stock Competition?


----------



## son of baglimit (10 August 2005)

oh dear - i do believe FRE will just about blow everyone out of the water on thursday - yippee - hey fleeta - how many ?


----------



## canny (15 August 2005)

Epsilon - you need 10 posts and an average above a certain level (of posts)
Search the thread of entries - and you will find a new one for September towards the end of this month, giving you time to comply with rules.
Yammus!


----------



## chicken (16 August 2005)

Joe thank you for the subscription to Share Magazine....did you check what I posted re SBM...they are now up 200% in one year but check it out yourself looks as if they will break the record again.....the SWG assets will make this company...my opinion through my own research...


----------



## markrmau (19 August 2005)

Red 5 in trading halt.

Dammit (I think) I was going to really load up at 10c. At the moment I only have  a few k$.

I must learn to trust my thoughts and say the market can go to hell.


----------



## chicken (24 August 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Red 5 in trading halt.
> 
> Dammit (I think) I was going to really load up at 10c. At the moment I only have  a few k$.
> 
> I must learn to trust my thoughts and say the market can go to hell.



Good one..looks as if red 5 will rise...not as much as SBM check www.stbarbara.com.au  their drilling of assets acquired from SWG are paying off big time....and if the Sullivan Nickel deposit will come in positive as their lates results on drilling we can see a scrambel for these shares..I feel this will become a blue chip share within the next 18 months...they have just a lot of good luck...and its getting better...check it out at SBM webside...its great just what I was hoping for...go the SBM


----------



## markrmau (24 August 2005)

Actually, I wasn't that impressed with the release and sold at 13.5

(made only hundred bucks or so, whoppee)

I didn't like the fact that the resourse estimate was not there yet, and that the other mob might be hiving off a whole lot of shares.

Coupled with this, apparently all the US funds are long the US dollar, and short gold....

Maybe I'll re-enter RED later.


----------



## chicken (25 August 2005)

Well, I shall do the Irish jig...how is that for picking a winner...Joe what do you think?????


----------



## chicken (31 August 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> Well, I shall do the Irish jig...how is that for picking a winner...Joe what do you think?????



This months again with the same stock.......just unreal....


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> This months again with the same stock.......just unreal....




Congratulations Chicken! First ever consecutive winner of the comp if I recall correctly- and with the same stock too!


----------



## chicken (31 August 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Congratulations Chicken! First ever consecutive winner of the comp if I recall correctly- and with the same stock too!



Thanks for that...I just like this stock ,as its a revival of a company...slowly but surely ,SBM will become one of the larger producer of Gold in Australia..they stopped  burning CASH,and made a small profit for many years...and funny I picked them for next months as well....Gold I understand may rise to $480 US so its up and down... with GOLD.....


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2005)

Well, well, well, the chicken does it again.   

Congratulations to chicken and el_ninj0 for taking out the first and second spots in this months competition! Looks like chicken has set himself up for a hatrick. Will he be able to pull September's competition out of the bag and take out three competitions in a row? Only time will tell...

Could both of you gentlemen please PM me regarding your prizes?   

Well done also to doctorj, GreatPig, sam76, brerwallabi and markrmau who all finished the month with a return of 10% or better! 

Good luck to all for the September competition!   

Here are the final results for the August competition:


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Congratulations Chicken! First ever consecutive winner of the comp if I recall correctly- and with the same stock too!




RK... you were the first to take out two consecutive competitions in April and May of this year.


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> RK... you were the first to take out two consecutive competitions in April and May of this year.




Hi Joe,
Geez! I forgot completely. How the mighty have fallen (heh heh heh)!!! 
I am currently residing at the wrong end of the table, at the bottom in July and near it in August. Finer things to come from this poster or I'll have to change my nic.


----------



## krisbarry (18 August 2006)

How could this be so... I am winning the stock comp at this stage.


----------

